# Neuer PC



## teka1993 (6. August 2009)

Hi Community,
ich muss mir (leider) einen neuen PC zulegen, da mein alter Laptop den Geist aufgegeben hat. Nun hätte ich ein passendes Angebot gefunden, das auf meinen kleinen Schülergeldbeutel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zugeschnitten ist. 
Hier mal die technischen Daten, ich hab gehört mit der (Office) Karte 9400 gt soll es trotzdem möglich sein, WoW angenehm zu spielen. Ich bin auch mit niedrigen bis mittleren Grafikeinstellungen zufrieden. Auch der Prozessor macht mir Gedanken, obwohl ich zuvor mit 1,3 ghz Singlecore gezockt habe. 
# Gehäuse: Delux372 mit FrontUSB & -audio
# Netzteil: 400 Watt
# CPU: Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 2 x 2,5 GHz 800MHz FSB 2MB L2 Cache
# Cooler: Intelzertifizierter Lüfter
# Mainboard: ASROCK GG31M-S (Sockel 775, Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100, 2x DDR2, 1x PCI, 1x PCI-Express, S-ATA2 , 4x USB, LAN)
# Speicher: 4GB DDR2-RAM PC-800 (2x 2G
# Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 9400GT mit 1024 MB
# Soundkarte: Soundchip für 5.1 Sound onboard
# Festplatte: 320 GB Markenfestplatte S-ATA
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schon im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein kleiner, verzweifelter Schüler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2009)

Wie viel Geld steht denn zu Verfügung?

und ist das ein Fertig-PC oder hast du den irgendwo zusammengestellt?


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2009)

Was darf er denn max. kosten? Das mit der 9400 und Wow hat hier im Forum jemand behauptet. Ich selbst kann es weder bestätigen noch widerlegen.
Mit niedrigen Einstellungen sollte es aber dennoch machbar sein.


----------



## exodit (6. August 2009)

was kost der spass denn? scheint son überteuerte mittelklasse-fertig-pc zu sein von pb oder so^^


----------



## Tharinn (6. August 2009)

teka1993 schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> ich muss mir (leider) einen neuen PC zulegen, da mein alter Laptop den Geist aufgegeben hat. Nun hätte ich ein passendes Angebot gefunden, das auf meinen kleinen Schülergeldbeutel
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, und wobei sollen wir dir nun helfen? Die Zusammenstellung, die du da angegeben hast sollte, richtig konfiguriert, durchaus auch für höhere Auflösungen von WoW geeignet sein, falls du das wissen wolltest. Wichtig ist dafür eigentlich nur viel RAM - das hast du! - und eine halbwegs vernünftige GraKa - die ist auch drin. Also, wenn es allein um WoW dreht, ist dieser Rechner vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## exodit (6. August 2009)

nur dass man mit xp nich mehr als 3,5/3,75gb nutzen kann und man mit vista eh angeschmiert ist^^


----------



## Rethelion (6. August 2009)

Für 200-250&#8364; wäre der PC in Ordnung, auch wäre Wow sicher mit niedrigen Einstellungen auf diesem spielbar. Nur richtig gut ist er nicht.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das mehr ein Office-PC, als eine Gaming-Maschine. Der Prozessor ist ein langsameres Modell ohne L3-Cache, die Grafikkarte auch eher ein Büro-Modell, von der man keine Wunder erwarten sollte. Und der Rest hört sich auch nicht gerade gut an:


> # Netzteil: 400 Watt *Sicher NoName*
> # Cooler: Intelzertifizierter Lüfter *=Boxed*
> # Festplatte: 320 GB Markenfestplatte S-ATA *sagt nichts über die Leistung aus*




Schreib uns lieber wieviel du ausgeben willst und wir bauen dir dann was richtiges zusammen.

EDIT: Willst du den zufällig bei one.de kaufen?


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

1) Falsch, XP 64bit kann auch 4 GB nutzen (auch wenn ich das niemand emfehlen würde)
2) Warum ist man mit Vista bitte angeschmiert?

Sieht nach Fertig-PC aus, nenn uns wie schon gesagt dein Budget dann schauen wir was damit möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teka1993 (6. August 2009)

kostet mich knappe 300 Euro, ist neu und vom Fachhändler zusammengestellt, da ich nur WoW damit zocken will und sonst nix. Hab Informatik Abitur, deswegen wird er abseits von WoW nur zur Datenverarbeitung und für kleinere Programmierumgebungen verwendet werden. Ich werde Windows XP professional 32 bit version verwenden. Also, ich wollte nur wissen ob ich da ne Diashow bekomme oder einigermassen flüssig rumlaufen kann. GraKa kann man später ja auch austauschen
Vielen dank für eure bisherige Antworten, bin nbisschen nnoob was so Hardwareanforderungen angeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : Hab für den PC leider nur etwa 350 € zur Verfügung und ne, der ist nicht von one.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharinn (6. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Was darf er denn max. kosten? Das mit der 9400 und Wow hat hier im Forum jemand behauptet. Ich selbst kann es weder bestätigen noch widerlegen.
> Mit niedrigen Einstellungen sollte es aber dennoch machbar sein.



Also, ich spiele WoW mit einer 9400 GT und ich habe selbst bei höheren Auflösungen (1680x1050) und Effekten keinerlei Probleme mit Rucklern oder ähnlichem ... abgesehen von den sicher nicht durch die GraKa verursachten berühmten "Dalaran-Rucklern" zur "Prime Time", versteht sich ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

300 Euro ist ein bisschen wenig, aber man kann was damit anfangen. Ich nehme an Gehäuse und Laufwerke hast du noch und kannst/willst du weiterverwenden?


----------



## teka1993 (6. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> 300 Euro ist ein bisschen wenig, aber man kann was damit anfangen. Ich nehme an Gehäuse und Laufwerke hast du noch und kannst/willst du weiterverwenden?


Ne leider auch nicht, da ich zuvor nen Laptop hatte.....


----------



## Ykon (6. August 2009)

Tharinn schrieb:


> Also, ich spiele WoW mit einer 9400 GT und ich habe selbst bei höheren Auflösungen (1680x1050) und Effekten keinerlei Probleme mit Rucklern oder ähnlichem ... abgesehen von den sicher nicht durch die GraKa verursachten berühmten "Dalaran-Rucklern" zur "Prime Time", versteht sich ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign

bin auch mit der 9400 GT unterwegs und kann auch nur sagen, dass sie dir bei WoW nicht im weg stehen wird.

Desweiteren möchte ich dir allerdings ans Herz legen, dass 300 Euro für den oben beschriebenen PC einfach zu viel sind. Diesbezüglich solltest du dich von den Hardwarefreaks hier im Forum beraten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Ok... dann würde ich zum 350-Euro PC aus dem Sticky raten:

_*Der 350&#8364; PC
*
Von diesem Rechner solltet ihr nicht allzuviel erwarten , WoW sollte damit aber kein Problem sein.

CPU : AMD Athlon64 X2 7750+ "Black Edition"

Festplatte : Western Digital Cavier SE16 250GB

Gehäuse : Cooltek CT-K 3

Netzteil : OCZ StealthXStream 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22NS40

Mainboard : MSI K9A2 Neo2

Grafikkarte : HD4850

RAM : 4096MB DDR2 800 A-Data_

Die Graka hat deutlich mehr Power als die 9400GT und die CPUs sind in etwa vergleichbar.


----------



## Tharinn (6. August 2009)

teka1993 schrieb:


> kostet mich knappe 300 Euro, ist neu und vom Fachhändler zusammengestellt, da ich nur WoW damit zocken will und sonst nix. Hab Informatik Abitur, deswegen wird er abseits von WoW nur zur Datenverarbeitung und für kleinere Programmierumgebungen verwendet werden. Ich werde Windows XP professional 32 bit version verwenden. Also, ich wollte nur wissen ob ich da ne Diashow bekomme oder einigermassen flüssig rumlaufen kann. GraKa kann man später ja auch austauschen
> Vielen dank für eure bisherige Antworten, bin nbisschen nnoob was so Hardwareanforderungen angeht
> 
> 
> ...



Also, wenn du WoW vorher auf einem 1,3 GHz Laptop gespielt hast, solltest du bei der Kombination vielleicht vor dem Start des Spiels ein paar Beruhigungsmittel einschmeißen, damit du keinen Geschwindigkeitsrausch bekommst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... mach dir keine Gedanken, es kann wirklich nur besser werden als bisher! Frage: Was hast du für einen Monitor, in welcher Auflösung willst du den betreiben?


----------



## teka1993 (6. August 2009)

Also Monitor hab ich nen 19 zoller, Auflösung hab ich so an 1280x1040 gedacht? Ja da hast du recht, werd mir vorher ne Spritze vom Arzt geben lassn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo könnte ich denn den "350 Euro Pc bestellen"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (6. August 2009)

teka1993 schrieb:


> Also Monitor hab ich nen 19 zoller, Auflösung hab ich so an 1280x1040 gedacht? Ja da hast du recht, werd mir vorher ne Spritze vom Arzt geben lassn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub das war www.hardwareversand.de oder so ähnlich.

Du solltest allerdings einen aufpreis erwarten wenn der PC schon komplett zusammengebaut losgeschickt werden soll. Außerdem sind die Versandkosten auch noch nicht mitberechnet.
Das Betriebssystem hast du anscheinend ja schon.

MfG


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Bestellen kannst du den u.A bei hardwareversand, kannst natürlich auch bei Alternate oder Hoh machen, wobei ich nicht weis ob die alle einen Zusammenbauenservice haben (wenn du den überhaupt möchtest). Hardwareversand hat jedenfalls einen. 
Einfach auf der Seite anmelden und die ganzen Teile in den Warenkorb legen. Danach am besten hier nochmal einen Screenshot vom Warenkorb posten, nicht das versehentlich was falsches drin ist. Wenn du ihn gleich zusammengebaut haben willst, leg das hier noch in den Warenkorb : http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetai...46&agid=829


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2009)

exodit schrieb:


> nur dass man mit xp nich mehr als 3,5/3,75gb nutzen kann und man mit vista eh angeschmiert ist^^



mmh...ich hab Vista 32bit als auch 64bit und fühle mich ehrlich gesagt nicht angeschmiert, sondern bin damit zufriedener, als mit XP. Aber jedem das seine.

@Hoh.de - die liefern nur Einzelteile, einen Zusammenbau gibt es da nicht.

@TE: Ich würde den Prozzi aus dem Sticky nehmen, der ist um einiges besser. 

Und mal eine Frage. Was ist ein Informatik-Abitur? Ich kenne allgemeines Abi und Fachabi, von einen Informatikabitur hab ich allerdings noch nichts gehört. Wo kann man das machen und was sind dann da die Prüfungsfächer? Nur mal so interessehalber, nicht das ich noch vor hätte, ein Informatik-Abitur zu machen.


----------



## Asoriel (6. August 2009)

Bist wohl auch n bissl alt dafür Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dass die Leute immer noch auf Vista rumhacken versteh ich auch nicht...Klar sind die Anforderungen höher, aber die Hintergründe schaut sich niemand an! Ist aber ein anderes Thema und gehört hier nicht her.

teka1993 ich würde den PC bei hardwareversand.de bestellen. Damit hast du um einiges mehr Leistung als der von dir gepostete.


----------



## RaDon27 (6. August 2009)

Er meint damit wahrscheinlich Abitur mit Leistungskurs Informatik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest könnt ich mir nur das vorstellen^^


----------



## Rethelion (6. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das Betriebssystem hast du anscheinend ja schon.



Pro Rechner wird eine Lizenz benötigt, bei dem Notebook war sicherlich auch eine OEM-Version dabei somit darf man diese eigentlich nicht weiterbenutzen.




RaDon27 schrieb:


> Er meint damit wahrscheinlich Abitur mit Leistungskurs Informatik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei uns am Gymnasium gab es nichtmal das Fach Informatik ^^


----------



## Ykon (6. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und mal eine Frage. Was ist ein Informatik-Abitur? Ich kenne allgemeines Abi und Fachabi, von einen Informatikabitur hab ich allerdings noch nichts gehört. Wo kann man das machen und was sind dann da die Prüfungsfächer? Nur mal so interessehalber, nicht das ich noch vor hätte, ein Informatik-Abitur zu machen.



Ich kenne z.B. auch Wirtschaftsgymnasien, wo man in den LKs ziemlich eingeschränkt ist und es 1 Pflicht-LK gibt. Natürlich ein Kurs, der etwas mit Wirtschaft zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Entweder es ist ein ähnliches Gymnasium, bloß mit dem Schwerpunkt Informatik, oder er meint einfach das normale Abi mit LK Informatik *g*



Rethelion schrieb:


> Pro Rechner wird eine Lizenz benötigt, bei dem Notebook war sicherlich auch eine OEM-Version dabei somit darf man diese eigentlich nicht weiterbenutzen.



Das eine Wort macht's aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder er hat einfach eine neue Version, von sonst wo her.

MfG


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Need.. ich bin schon froh wenn bei uns wenigstens Informatik 2-stündig zustandekommt...


----------



## Tharinn (6. August 2009)

teka1993 schrieb:


> Also Monitor hab ich nen 19 zoller, Auflösung hab ich so an 1280x1040 gedacht? Ja da hast du recht, werd mir vorher ne Spritze vom Arzt geben lassn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für den Monitor und diese Auflösung seh ich keinerlei Probleme bei dem System, was du anfangs angegeben hast. Preislich liegst du damit, wenn es unter 300 Euro bleibt, auch nicht schlecht, von daher gesehen würd ich sagen, kauf bei deinem Händler vor Ort, wenn das Angebot so von ihm kam. Ich hab immer ein wenig Probleme damit, Sachen, die ich täglich brauche im Internet zu bestellen, im Zweifelsfall ist es mir lieber, 20 Euro mehr zu zahlen und dem Händler vor Ort das Teil auf den Tresen knallen zu können, wenn es defekt ist und nicht mit Einschicken und ähnlichen Dingen massig Zeit ins Land gehen zu lassen, bis ein Schadensfall geklärt und behoben ist.


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Es wären sicher nicht nur 20 Euro mehr wenn man das im Laden kaufen würde. Und hardwareversand reagiert sehr schnell bei Garantiefällen, einem Kumpel ist neulich das Laufwerk kaputtgegangen - zurückgeschickt und 2 Tage später war das neue da. Und der Sticky-PC ist dem, den der TE am Anfang gepostet hat, eindeutig überlegen.


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2009)

Tharinn schrieb:


> Für den Monitor und diese Auflösung seh ich keinerlei Probleme bei dem System, was du anfangs angegeben hast. Preislich liegst du damit, wenn es unter 300 Euro bleibt, auch nicht schlecht, von daher gesehen würd ich sagen, kauf bei deinem Händler vor Ort, wenn das Angebot so von ihm kam. Ich hab immer ein wenig Probleme damit, Sachen, die ich täglich brauche im Internet zu bestellen, im Zweifelsfall ist es mir lieber, 20 Euro mehr zu zahlen und dem Händler vor Ort das Teil auf den Tresen knallen zu können, wenn es defekt ist und nicht mit Einschicken und ähnlichen Dingen massig Zeit ins Land gehen zu lassen, bis ein Schadensfall geklärt und behoben ist.



20 Euro sind aber sehr wohlwollend ausgedrückt. Bei einen kompletten PC im Highend-Bereich spare ich mir gegenüber einen Fachhändler gut und gerne zwischen 600-800 Euro, wenn ich mir die Teile im Internet kaufe und selbst zusammenbaue. Und das ist wirklich keine Übertreibung, sondern Fakt. Bestes Beispiel kürzlich mit einen alten Bekannten von mir, der bei Mediamarkt arbeitet. Da gab es einen als Highend-Gamer beworbenen PC für 2000 Euro. Das gleiche Ding hätte ich mir für ca. 1200 Euro selbst zusammenbauen können, wenn ich die Teile über das Internet beziehe. Und wir sind uns wohl einig, daß Mediamarkt in den meisten Fällen günstiger ist, als ein Fachhändler.

Und schlechte Erfahrungen hatte ich im Internet auch noch nicht gemacht. Ich bestelle wirklich sehr viel im Internet, liegt wohl auch daran, daß ich bei mir im Bekanntenpreis der Ansprechpartner bin, wenn es um die Anschaffung eines PC's geht. Dementsprechend hatte ich auch schon einige Reklamationen. Und egal ob Hoh, Hardwareversand, VV-Computer oder wo ich sonst überall bestellt hatte, es genügte immer das Teil auszubauen, einzuschicken und auf die Ersatzlieferung zu warten, welche immer zwischen 2-3 Wochen in Anspruch nahm, aber dann auch wirklich da war.

Und ob es beim Fachhändler dann so den tollen Service gibt, ist auch mehr als zweifelhaft. Bestes Beispiel hier kürzlich im Forum: Jemand bekommt beim Download von Patches andauernd Bluescreens.
Der Händler sagte ihn dann, es liegt an Wow in Verbindung mit Vista. Er soll doch im Internet nach einen Patch schauen. Fachwissen? Da kann ich ja nur lachen.

Aber im Endeffekt ist es jeden selbst überlassen. Du magst damit recht haben, wenn du sagst, daß du dich beim Händler um nichts kümmern musst. Und wenn jemand von Computer soviel Ahnung hat, wie eine Kuh vom Klavierspielen, dann ist es vermutlich sogar das beste. Ob er so aber jemals mit seinen Rechner glücklich wird, ist auch anzuzweifeln.

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich aber, wenn man sich etwas mehr mit dem Thema befasst. Allein schon aus Geldgründen. Denn hier reden wir wie gesagt nicht über ein paar Euro, sondern im Laufe vieler Jahre über einige Tausend Euro, die du dir so sparen kannst.

Und zum Vergleich PC aus dem Sticky und PC vom Händler, welcher hier oben gepostet wurde. Hier wird wohl auch schon deutlich, wie groß die Unterschiede sind. Denn die Leistung des PC's aus dem Sticky liegt jenseits des PC's aus dem Laden. Allein schon von der Grafikkarte. Denn allein eine 9400GT bekommst du für 30 Euro im Internet nachgeschmissen. Das ist das billigste vom billigen. Total beschnitten und mit 1024 MB einfach nur lachhaft.
Hier wird eine Karte mit zusätzlichen Ram teurer gemacht, obwohl sie diesen niemals ausnutzen könnte, da ihr die Leistung fehlt, um Applikationen in der Qualitätseinstellung zu befeuern, in denen mehr als 512 MB Ram benötigt würden. Wobei wir schon wieder beim Thema Fachhändler wären. Im Falle der Karte ist es Bauernfängerei und mehr nicht.


----------



## teka1993 (6. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ok... dann würde ich zum 350-Euro PC aus dem Sticky raten:
> 
> _*Der 350€ PC
> *
> ...


Also, erstmal danke für all die Ratschläge und Tipps. Zum Abi : Ich meine dass ich Abitur in Informatik mache, und zwar am 8 Jährigen Gymnasium.
Wenn ich das alles zusammenrechne, komm ich auf knappe 400 euro ohne Versand. ^^ Machts den nicht auch ein billigeres Netzteil oder so? Schwimme im moment nicht gerade im Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2009)

Im Prinzip macht es das schon, aber es ist halt nicht so effizient. Je niedriger der Wirkungsgrad, um so höher der Verbrauch, um die angegebene Wattzahl bereitzustellen. Ein billiges 400 Watt Netzteil mit einen Wirkungsgrad so um die 70% würde dir zum Beispiel 571 Watt aus der Dose ziehen, um die 400 Watt bereitzustellen. Gute Netzteile erreichen aber zwischen 80-90% Wirkungsgrad. Manche auch darüber.

Ideal wäre dann natürlich, wenn das Netzteil von der Größe her so gewählt wird, daß im Idle ca. 20% Auslastung vorliegt. Denn das 80plus Zertifikat bezieht sich auf Effizienz bei 20, 50 und 100 Prozent Auslastung.
Es gibt einige gute Netzteile, die bei einer Auslastung im Idle weit unter 20% auch abfallen und dann irgendwo bei 75% Effizienz rumgurken, oder noch weniger.

Ein gut geplantes Netzteil bringt also auch wieder Geld rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hängen am Netzteil sämtliche Komponenten. Eine stabile Spannungsversorgung trägt zu deren Lebensdauer bei. Und dann wäre noch der Aspekt, daß ein Netzteil, welches sich verabschiedet, unter Umständen auch andere Komponenten in Mitleidenschaft ziehen kann. Vorzugsweise bei Billigprodukten der Fall. ^^

Von daher macht ein gutes Netzteil einfach Sinn. Aber laufen würde er prinzipiell natürlich auch mit einen Billignetzteil.


----------



## teka1993 (6. August 2009)

Okay, verstehe ich. Und wie siehts mit der GraKa aus? ich meine, die 4850 kostest mich 100 Euro, das ist fast ein drittel des Gesamtpreises...geht nicht auch ne Geforce 9500 gt oder so?


----------



## painschkes (6. August 2009)

_CPU :  AMD Athlon X2 7750
HDD :  Seagate Barracuda 250GB
Gehäuse :  Cooltek CT-K1
Netzteil :  OCZ StealthXStream 500W
Laufwerk :  LG GH22NS40
Mainboard :  MSI K9N Neo-F V2
RAM :  4GB OCZ DDR2
Grafikkarte :  HIS HD4850

So , macht bei mir ~361&#8364; - natürlich ist jetzt überall gespart/runtergeschraubt - so das es trotzdem noch in Ordnung geht..

Wenn du jetzt noch Zusammenbau & Versand dazurechnest sind es etwa 390&#8364; , ich denke das sollte machbar sein?

_


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2009)

Wie wäre es mit dieser hier:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...49&agid=717

die ist kaum langsamer und für Wow auf jedenfall mehr als qualifiziert.

Oder halt dann wenigstens eine http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...89&agid=554. Die ist von den Unified Shadern nicht ganz so beschnitten, wie die 9500 GT und darunter.


----------



## Rethelion (6. August 2009)

teka1993 schrieb:


> Okay, verstehe ich. Und wie siehts mit der GraKa aus? ich meine, die 4850 kostest mich 100 Euro, das ist fast ein drittel des Gesamtpreises...geht nicht auch ne Geforce 9500 gt oder so?



Naja du willst mit dem PC ja auch zocken und nicht nur in Word Dokumente schreiben, oder?^^

Sieh dir mal diesen Vergleich an, da werden diverse Karten mit Crysis getestet: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar..._crysis_warhead
Die 9500 wäre noch unter der ATI 4670 anzuordnen; wenn dir aber die 4850 zu teuer ist kannst du auch zur 4770 greifen welche von der Leistung her immer noch aktzeptabel wäre.


----------



## painschkes (6. August 2009)

_*auf meine Zusammenstellung verweis & anmerk das die Karte darin kaum teurer ist als die von Klos*_


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2009)

Lustiges Ava Painschkes, fand das alte mit dem braune What Ver Kasten aber besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _*auf meine Zusammenstellung verweis & anmerk das die Karte darin kaum teurer ist als die von Klos*_



Jo, ich würd auch die paar Euros zur 4850 ausgeben, wenn ich ehrlich bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teka1993 (6. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, ich würd auch die paar Euros zur 4850 ausgeben, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay, vielen dank an alle nochmal. Letzte Frage ^^ ist der PC jetzt auch komplett? Ich brauche keine Kühler oder sonstiges mehr?


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2009)

Ist alles dabei.


----------



## painschkes (6. August 2009)

_Wenn du ihn so wie ich ihn zusammengestell hab bestellst + auf Zusammenbau klickst (was auch in meinem Post verlinkt ist) kommt er komplett zusammengebaut bei dir an , das einzigste was du noch machen musst ist ein Betriebssystem zu installieren und dann kanns losgehen :-)_


----------



## teka1993 (6. August 2009)

Oke, hab ich gemacht. Vielen dank nochmals, ich glaube mit dem System werde ich glücklich werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2009)

Tausch mal noch das Netzteil in das hier und sage mir dann, wie es so ist: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...53&agid=240 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (7. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Tausch mal noch das Netzteil in das hier und sage mir dann, wie es so ist: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...53&agid=240
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha Klos lässt andere für sich testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so geht sein PC nicht übern Jordan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast ne gute Wahl getroffen!


----------



## Klos1 (7. August 2009)

Das scheint für den Preis aber auch recht gut zu sein:

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=29031


----------



## teka1993 (7. August 2009)

Öhm ich hab jetzt folgendes Problem ^^ hab bestellt und jetzt schreibt einer in dem (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110452) thread dass das Motherboard nicht mit dem Prozessor funktioniern soll? Beim Mainboard (http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26971&agid=598) steht aber dabei dass es kompatibel ist mit (http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=24911&agid=597) HIIIILFEEE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. August 2009)

_Er meinte das  sei V3 sei (angeblich) nicht kompatibel - bei dir ist das V2 drin - also sollte es keine Probleme geben :-)_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. August 2009)

teka1993 schrieb:


> Öhm ich hab jetzt folgendes Problem ^^ hab bestellt und jetzt schreibt einer in dem (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110452) thread dass das Motherboard nicht mit dem Prozessor funktioniern soll? Beim Mainboard (http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26971&agid=598) steht aber dabei dass es kompatibel ist mit (http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=24911&agid=597) HIIIILFEEE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auserdem wird der Pc bei Hardwareversand kurz getestet, ob er auch wirklich läuft.


----------

